# maven nexus - und eclipselink repo



## dermoritz (19. Mai 2010)

ich versuche gerade verzweifelt ein Repository für eclipseLink (org.eclipse.persistence) in nexus einzubauen. Nun das erste was man bemerkt, ist das der "offizielle" Link auf EclipseLink/Maven - Eclipsepedia unten nicht funtkioniert. Nach etwas Recherche findet man: Index of /pub/Mirrors/eclipse/rt/eclipselink/maven.repo (die funktioniert fast immer - manche mirrors sind leer).

Das hab ich versucht als Proxy-Repository in Nexus einzutragen als Maven2 Repo - ist es Maven2 oder Maven1? Also Maven2 hab ich index nie was gefunden und das einbinden über mein "public"(Repository Gruppe die einige externe  Maven2 Repos zusammenfasst) hat auch nicht funktioniert - Maven findet nix.

Nun versuch ich mein Glück mit Maven1, aber das kann ich dann nicht über das selbe "Public"-Repository einbinden, denn diese Gruppe ist ja nur für Maven2.
Nun Frage ich mich wie man das am besten macht? Falls ich eine 2. Gruppe für Maven1 einrichte, ie binde ich die dann in Maven ein? Im Moment hab ich nen "mirrorOf" "*" mit der URL meiner Public-Gruppe. Muss ich nen 2. Mirror hinzufügen? Nur für EclipseLink? Oder kann ich es irgendwie nur über Nexus regeln?


----------



## dermoritz (19. Mai 2010)

also das es alles nicht funktioniert hat lag nicht an der Wahl Maven1/2 sondern an der komischen URL - mit der funktioniert es nicht. Man muss direkt eine Mirror URL angeben (eine von denen auf die man über die obige URL umgeleitet wird), dann kann man zumindest in "browse remote" sehen was das repo bietet (einen index bietet es offensichtlich nicht).

ich habe zusätzlich noch eine route eingerichtet die alle anfragen von eclipselink auf dieses repository umleitet (über "nexus routing").

Nun funktioniert es, aber mich stört diese herangehensweise, denn perspektivisch hab ich irgendwann einen Haufen spezial Repositories in meine Public-Group. Ich würde die lieber aus der Public-Group heraushalten wollen und das ganze Projektspezifisch regeln wollen - nur wie geht das? Oder anders - wie lege ich einen weiteren Mirror in den Maven settings an der dann ggf. auch benutzt wird?

Also ich versteh das mirror konzept noch nicht wirklich.


----------

